
It's Time for a Serious Talk About the Science of Tech “Addiction” - rrherr
https://www.wired.com/story/its-time-for-a-serious-talk-about-the-science-of-tech-addiction/
======
rrherr
"At present, tech addiction claims are weakly founded and selling one thing:
the alarmists. Their books, talks, consultancy hours, and moral character."
[https://twitter.com/dingstweets/status/959074261188034560](https://twitter.com/dingstweets/status/959074261188034560)

